# Base camp leasing



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone have experience with base camp leasing? Is the wall hanger membership worth it?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Been there, done that...it does give you the first look at the properties...however, many of the properties are waaaaay over priced and are not what they seem to be once you get on them.....


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Yep that's about all its worth you get to see properties first before the non members get to see them.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I would imagine if a landowner has to list with a company it probably isn't very good?


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you ever heard someone say, "I have all this land and can't find anyone to lease it for a reasonable price?!?"


----------



## beck_trt (Mar 23, 2005)

A lot of the time, many of the farms for lease on the leasing websites are managed by a farm management company. The farming, pasture, and hunting rights all go through the management company. It's much easier for the management company to utilize a leasing company than it is to deal with hunters directly. The leasing company charges a commission and the balance goes to the management company. 

This also holds true if the land is part of a trust and a paper trail is necessary for any type of leasing.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I know a farmer who has some of his ground leased to them, he hasn't been too happy with them as a landowner.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I love how all of there listing say "Don't let the lack of woods fool you". They know they are pitching some bad land and try to cover it up.

Best thing to do it have an ear on the ground where you hunt. Leases come up locally but you only hear about them locally. If they make it to one of those national sites its because the locals didnt want them because they weren't worth it.

That being said, I have a strong dislike for these websites and don't like them at all for jacking up there prices just to be a middle man.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

BigBrian said:


> I love how all of there listing say "Don't let the lack of woods fool you". They know they are pitching some bad land and try to cover it up.
> 
> Best thing to do it have an ear on the ground where you hunt. Leases come up locally but you only hear about them locally. If they make it to one of those national sites its because the locals didnt want them because they weren't worth it.
> 
> That being said, I have a strong dislike for these websites and don't like them at all for jacking up there prices just to be a middle man.


Pretty much true..


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

BigBrian said:


> I love how all of there listing say "Don't let the lack of woods fool you". They know they are pitching some bad land and try to cover it up.
> 
> Best thing to do it have an ear on the ground where you hunt. Leases come up locally but you only hear about them locally. If they make it to one of those national sites its because the locals didnt want them because they weren't worth it.
> 
> That being said, I have a strong dislike for these websites and don't like them at all for jacking up there prices just to be a middle man.


Don't forget they'll have a six man maximum on 800 acres, then the next tract they'll allow three or four guys on 52 acres and say, " this property hunts really big" .


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a lease with them now. Membership gets you first look. Won't be renewing.


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Whaack said:


> I have a lease with them now. Membership gets you first look. Won't be renewing.


Just out of curiosity...why won't you be renewing?


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hidden By Design said:


> I would imagine if a landowner has to list with a company it probably isn't very good?


I had a lease with them for one season. Ground is over priced but I will say the 325 acre piece we had was one of the best places I ever hunted. It was the key piece in the area for deer travel, including a 7 acre clover field on a ridge top saddle. Tons of deer, some great bucks and perfectly located. So perfectly located the local outfitter that had ground in the area went to the landowner and offered much more than we & Basecamp were paying. We lost it. That was my only experience with them. I hate that you have to pay them(need a paid membership), to pay them for a lease. They are definitely pricing out the average guy.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

ohioshooter68 said:


> Just out of curiosity...why won't you be renewing?


The ground I leased was good and could be great. That said the land owner was out there all the time messing around. Old guy just farting around on his land. 

I do well for myself but still can't hardly justify the $3k for 100 acres. No other rights like turkey either, just deer. For me I can save that $$ and be a year closure to buying my own piece. 

The average in IL for these guys is about $2500-4000 for 100 acres. That's pretty steep. 

You'd be better off taking $2k in cash and knocking on some doors that you have researched and know hold deer. Jmo.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

beck_trt said:


> A lot of the time, many of the farms for lease on the leasing websites are managed by a farm management company. The farming, pasture, and hunting rights all go through the management company. It's much easier for the management company to utilize a leasing company than it is to deal with hunters directly. The leasing company charges a commission and the balance goes to the management company.
> 
> This also holds true if the land is part of a trust and a paper trail is necessary for any type of leasing.


so instead of there being 1 middle man, there are now 2?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I just got off a lease by them, after me and my buddy were paying $3500 a year for only 135 acres..... in two years we were there, I killed one Doe(first year), a 182 lb 8 pt that just missed P&Y, a coyote and a Spring Turkey(all in year two).... my buddy got zilch in those two years...... we had problems with trespassers and dogs, and human intervention on many occasions....of course this isnt mentioned in the "ad" ....and the deer sightings/ numbers were never there either ...not the way it was played up anyhow....and access onto the place playing the wind absolutely SUCKED !!!!........it turns out the property wasnt worth the price we were paying..... we had more "trouble" on that place in two years than in 18 years I hunted another before it was sold........ we learned ....


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

It's comical to get on their site and look at some of the prices for land in this area. 50 acres for $1200, which is a field with a fence row on one border. Every farm I've seen them advertise is overpriced, and worthless for hunting. Absolute garbage properties. Land I drive by on a daily basis, and have never seen deer on them. Ever. Land I wouldn't hunt for free. 

But yet they paint this picture of monster bucks, hasn't been hunted for 20yrs, etc etc. I feel sorry for whoever falls for this crap.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

CarpCommander said:


> It's comical to get on their site and look at some of the prices for land in this area. 50 acres for $1200, which is a field with a fence row on one border. Every farm I've seen them advertise is overpriced, and worthless for hunting. Absolute garbage properties. Land I drive by on a daily basis, and have never seen deer on them. Ever. Land I wouldn't hunt for free.
> 
> But yet they paint this picture of monster bucks, hasn't been hunted for 20yrs, etc etc. I feel sorry for whoever falls for this crap.


Yeah it's pretty crazy really, but I guess there are guys that just want to say they have a lease so bad they jump on them LOL. If you do a little leg work yourself you can find property for half the price.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

They over charge for unmanaged land that has trespassing and theft problems. And when you contact the leasing agent about the problem he will tell you to contact local authorities and that he has never had these problems before. Then rinse and repeat for the next group and the next group and so on and so forth..... Best bet is to have cash available, id a specific area of interest and start knocking with lease paperwork in your vehicle. Look for a landowner who lives on the property and doesn't hunt himself.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds like that little jem that borders Boyd's were we turkey hunt every year. BCL advertises the property as being 50 acres for 3 guys. The property is actually 38 acres. BCL charges 1500 for that property. The split is BCL 500, BCL leasing agent 500, and land owner 500. Every single year for the past 10 years some sucker jumps on this lease. Every year it's a new person jumping to sign a lease. 

Last year the lease came up at the tail end of bow season. Saw on another site a person from Vermont was asking questions about how the deer hunting was in that area. They were trying to be low key on exactly where the exact area was because they were afraid someone else would lease it. I messaged them and asked them point blank if it were that property. They were shocked and said yes are you familiar with that property? Lol!

Long story short I told them that I could deer hunt the surrounding 600 acres for deer anytime I wanted to but chose not to because the hunting thier sucks. Warned them that even though they could lease it that they will not be the only ones hunting thier. If they shot a deer and it ran off thier lease no one would let you get it. There was only so much detail that I could give because I turkey hunt the area that surround the property. Yet after the warnings the the dumb ***** still leased out that piece of junk property. Guess you can not fix stupid. Think I will send them a message and ask them how thier season went. Even though I already know the answer.


CarpCommander said:


> It's comical to get on their site and look at some of the prices for land in this area. 50 acres for $1200, which is a field with a fence row on one border. Every farm I've seen them advertise is overpriced, and worthless for hunting. Absolute garbage properties. Land I drive by on a daily basis, and have never seen deer on them. Ever. Land I wouldn't hunt for free.
> 
> But yet they paint this picture of monster bucks, hasn't been hunted for 20yrs, etc etc. I feel sorry for whoever falls for this crap.


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Not worth it, way overpriced, go out and knock on doors you can find land waaaaayyyy cheaper!


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

After reading this thread I really have no words, smh.


----------



## BigLoo8 (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a lease with them this past year that just ended about a week ago. Property was rugged to say the least in Eastern Ohio. We paid $3700 for 114 acres. The pictures in the listing were at least 2-3 years old and when we got there you could tell the area hadn't been maintained in quite awhile. The landowner lived over two hours away and was Amish so his communication with us was basically zero. This became a problem due to the mineral and gas exploration in the area along with power lines running through the property. We constantly were battling people intruding on our deer including walking directly through feeding sites in street clothes. We were given no warning that any of this was to happen.

Theft and security was also a major issue. We had two trail cameras (not cheap ones) stolen off the property in the year we had it. Surprisingly, those were the only things stolen. The access road into the property became near impassible as soon as it rained. Even with a 4x4 truck, we got temporarily stuck multiple times. The deer numbers were lower than we expected. Does numbers were extremely low. The buck age class was not very good either. The largest buck we had on camera all summer was under 100 inches and most likely 2.5 years old. It wasnt until October that we started getting pictures of three bucks that looked to be 3.5 years or older. We were able to harvest a 115-120 inch nine in January. 

Towards the end of the lease, I sent Base Camp an email stating all the problems we had and that they should look into some of the issues. Someone from Base Camp contacted me and basically told me its not their problem have a nice day. I sent them a strongly worded email when we decided not to keep the lease. The land agents are very hit or miss as well. When asking about various properties, they give you minimal information and often their communication makes it sound like a laborious task. Sorry to tell you that as a lease agent you actually have to answer peoples questions and not just collect checks. Overall the company overprices pieces of land that really have less than optimal hunting value. As long as they get landowners to lease the land through them, it seems they will list just about any piece. Price is definitely determined by land size and not huntability, quality, or any other factors.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

I think 99% of their properties are crap. . That said, I had a lease with them in KS a few years ago. I picked it up within an hr of it going on their website. There are people that monitor that site 24 hrs a day. . I have seen a property show up that looked good, sent an email, and then decided to call the same day, and it was gone already.. . You have to get lucky. I got lucky on the piece that I leased on there. Was a great landowner, good property, and not overly overpriced. It was a little, but I expected that. The point I was at, I was travelling for work, and couldnt take the time to go look at land and knock on doors. . . 

With that said, I havent looked at their site since then. I would not pay to be able to look at land. . . . 

Many people dont know this, but you can negotiate with places like basecamp, and national hunting leases. . . I have a 5 year lease worked out right now in IA through national for less than 1/2 of what they listed it for. . . Most people just look and dont ask questions. . .


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

I had a horrible experience here in NY with them. My uncle in-law actually ended up taking them (or the trespassers who thought it was their land.. don't remember) to court due to trespassers and the land was not what it was close to advertised. He got his money back. I have went and looked at about 6 or 7 properties off of these sites and every single one has been garbage or became garbage as soon as the season started due to the people surrounding the property. It is unreal. Would never do it again unless I did lots of research or actually knew the land ahead of time.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

I have watched a lease change hands every year since it started. On weekends it's a quad and dirt bike fest for the locals. The locals also know when the guys leasing it aren't there. That's when they hunt it and steal everything. The funny thing is, there is a group of suckers standing in line to be next to lease it with all their high hopes of living the dream. These companies have this figured out. Genius. When that was all open to public, it was nothing special. No posted signs inviting turds in to see what treasures lye within.


----------



## wildfire75 (Jan 11, 2016)

i used them once and glad i don't have to for now. i would only do it if i had no other option. i just think the pricing is getting ridiculous. we didn't re-up our lease several years ago due to the price going up. got lucky with a local farmer closer to home. i still look at there sight now and again, and i am shocked at the asking price for some of the properties listed. often times i see aerial photos of fields and fence rows and they want several thousand $ for it. but i guess if people are leasing with them, they can keep raising prices


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Many of the leases on base camp now have a 2-3 percent yearly increase in their contracts .......... I'm still on the free version of the updates, and one just came thru..... the better places do go fast, but until you've been on a property for a few years you dont know how it will play out or what problems you will encounter, like we did .... (see post 16)


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

A close friend met a landowner who has a lease with them that has been listed multiple times and he offered to him for several thousand less than what was listed on their site. If that don't tell you anything I don't know what will.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Antihunter said:


> A close friend met a landowner who has a lease with them that has been listed multiple times and he offered to him for several thousand less than what was listed on their site. If that don't tell you anything I don't know what will.


I will agree they are overpriced the majority of the time, but your friend, and that landowner better hope that basecamp doesnt find out about those dealings. . . All of their contracts have clauses in them not allowing that to happen. . . Both sides could/likely will get in some crap if they get caught.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

TauntoHawk said:


> Have you ever heard someone say, "I have all this land and can't find anyone to lease it for a reasonable price?!?"


or every tree has a stand and a 4 lane atv. trail running through it.


----------



## EG01004 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm a wall hanger and every time a new property is released the good looking ones from the aerial alone is gone in 10 seconds. It's a joke. I lucked out and killed a 170" on one of their pieces this year. Won't take it again though because 25 acres of woods isn't worth 3k. I found another company that encourages you to look at ground before leasing and provides you the time so you can make an informed decision. Sorry but not giving that info out it is tough enough just to find ground anywhere anymore.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Not very many recommendations for base camp leasing. Glad I asked before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

It's the luck of the draw on properties. 
A friend on mine has some properties leased thru base camp and they are really really good. They killed 3 bucks this year over 140". 
I stepped out and leased a property that looked like dynamite on aerial. And I killed one doe. Never got a pic of a decent buck. 
Not doing that again. 
I'll be going back to Illinois to hunt with a friend of mine. Some public some private. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

EG01004 said:


> I'm a wall hanger and every time a new property is released the good looking ones from the aerial alone is gone in 10 seconds. It's a joke. I lucked out and killed a 170" on one of their pieces this year. Won't take it again though because 25 acres of woods isn't worth 3k. I found another company that encourages you to look at ground before leasing and provides you the time so you can make an informed decision. Sorry but not giving that info out it is tough enough just to find ground anywhere anymore.


What company?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

HLN is better


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

One thing with Base Camp...the bigger properties aint cheap, but those also are the ones with a better chance for holding good deer.....money talks .... myself and my buddy will continue to look with them, he's getting their top membership again, we wont touch a property this time unless it is close to or over 200 acres.... we wont go thru on it until we walk the place, you can pay(sucks !) to hold the property while you inspect it. But it keeps others from taking it till you decide...I think you have one week to walk it then decide .....


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I like Meat said:


> One thing with Base Camp...the bigger properties aint cheap, but those also are the ones with a better chance for holding good deer.....money talks .... myself and my buddy will continue to look with them, he's getting their top membership again, we wont touch a property this time unless it is close to or over 200 acres.... we wont go thru on it until we walk the place, you can pay(sucks !) to hold the property while you inspect it. But it keeps others from taking it till you decide...I think you have one week to walk it then decide .....


What state are you looking at?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Indiana, Nw/N. Central/Ne areas ......... I was driving 106 miles one way to get to the Wabash lease...... (see post 16)


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have had a lease with them going on 3 years now. The first year we shot a couple does saw some good bucks and a buddy missed what he says was a once in a life time buck. This year we shot 2 eight points and a doe. We saw something like 30 deer between 3 people and 2 of my buddies saw double digit bucks and I saw 5 during our five day trip down there the second week of Novemember. The year before between 3 of us we saw about the same number of deer, but only saw 3 or 4 bucks each. Most of the bucks we saw this season were around 100 to a 110 inches, the year before we saw a few 120's and one big one. We have never seen sign of others hunting the property, and have never had anything stolen of it. I'll post up some pics off my phone in a little.


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

The first buck is me the from the first morning of our November trip. The second buck is from the 3rd day of shotgun. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonbad (May 19, 2016)

Hello hunters: I see that this is a current thread so I have a question. Attached (Or at least I have tried to attach) is a map of a 420 acre farm that I own. There is 115 acres of row crops. Probably another 100 acres of hillside mixed grassland and the balance is in woods. There are three ponds and a creek on either side. What is the lease for turkey and deer worth per year? I'm in Kentucky about 45 miles Southeast of Louisville. Thank You! I do not hunt. Some of the boundary farms do hunt.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Gonbad, depending on where you are in the state, I bet you could get 8k to 10K for that per year if you get the right group of guys. Please don't use any lease networks though. They ruin the sport of hunting and are horrible people to work with. Craigslist or listing on the classifieds here is the way to go.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice looking property gon. Crazy but 10 yrs ago land was $5 to $10 an acre to lease with the occasional $20 or even the rare $25 an acre. Now it seems that these guys are pushing $50 to $80 an acre! Just crazy to me. I have never had to pay. Just knock a door 2 and most say yes.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

So, with all of these comments taken into consideration, what path should someone follow to lease land in another state?


----------



## Skyler1987 (Sep 6, 2015)

I just looked at there website at some leases available in Illinois. one I saw was 200 acres but I bet maybe 30 acres was timber the rest was ag fields that will most likely be plowed under by deer season....that should make for some great hunting. If they just leased out the actual huntable acres of the property it would be an ok deal, but they try to tac on open ag fields just to make the acreage higher which makes the cost higher. Sounds like a rip off to me, but someone is obvielsly paying for it because there are still in business.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> So, with all of these comments taken into consideration, what path should someone follow to lease land in another state?


Not to use Base Camp unless your ok with overpaying and enherit someone else's problem.

I just go out of state, and hunt public. I then check out property while there and just talk to people I run into. In small community's everyone knows everyone.


----------



## Gonbad (May 19, 2016)

The farm is 45 minutes from Louisville and 45 minutes from Lexington. (Kentucky) We only do no till farming so any crop left on the field will not be plowed under before the season opens. So, from what I'm hearing $20.00 per acre is what you guys would expect to pay for a farm with the balance of woods, pasture and crop land as you see from this map? I live a couple of minutes away from the farm so someone could sneak in and hunt, but I haven't had that problem, only with **** hunters. What do you all do about insurance? Do you sign a contract to hold the property owner harmless in case of an accident? I have it leased to a guide now and I do like the fact that his employees are covered by workers comp insurance and he carries a liability policy with me listed as "additional Insured".


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

If you're talking big money, insurance is a must; should always be a must, but many lease their ground to friends they trust. Make sure you cover your backside when it comes to your contract too -- a one page something from the Internet is not going to work out well for you if the worst happens. I have an acquaintance in South Dakota who leases his ground for pheasant hunting. His release contract numbers overs 20 pages.


----------



## Gonbad (May 19, 2016)

Any time lawyers get involved you're talking big money.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

With Base Camp, you have to have insurance...I believe it is thru their agent..... Basecamp is waaaaay over priced ... I still get their updates, for crap and giggles, but I'm done with them...wont ever lease thru them again ........


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

KMA said:


> With Base Camp, you have to have insurance...I believe it is thru their agent..... Basecamp is waaaaay over priced ... I still get their updates, for crap and giggles, but I'm done with them...wont ever lease thru them again ........


You do know that you can negotiate prices with them right? Them, as well as hunting lease network. . Ive negotiated several leases through both. . Some instances knocking off $5/acre. . .


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gonbad said:


> Any time lawyers get involved you're talking big money.


Exactly. But a hunter falls out of his stand and breaks his neck, you had better have your backside covered. You're talking big money in lease fees too, comes with the territory.


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

SURVIVORMAN66 said:


> So, with all of these comments taken into consideration, what path should someone follow to lease land in another state?


We have done craigslist, and basecamp. Both were fun, but we ended keeping the one we got through basecamp and it is always fun. Like some have said on here the properties go really fast on basecamp. To be honest we didn't even look at it because we couldn't get down there before our deposit expired. Throwing money in blind put some stress on a few people that pitched in, but it lucky ended up working out. The craigslist one wasn't much better. He had all these people interested and me and another guy called out of work and drove 8 hours to look at and then drove 8 hours straight back. The whole leasing thing is getting pretty crazy, but it is really nice to have a place to hunt that isn't public land. I will say that we never spoke to basecamp or the owner of our current lease. While the one from craigslist was always calling us, and talking to us when we were there.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I heard someone say something one time that seems to be true. 

"If they can't lease it locally, there is a reason why the locals don't want it" It's either in a bad area, high poaching and trespassers or priced way too high for the area. Base camp leasing us usually the last resort for someone to lease.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

in the two years we had a Basecamp lease, we had more problems with dogs and trespassers than I did hunting another property for 18 years which was only $200(unfortunately the landowner died)...and I killed 
a BC and 5 p&Y deer off that place, not to mention others that just missed P&Y and I killed a hell of a lot of Does....The Basecamp lease wasnt what it was supposed to be...far from what we were led on to believe, plus entry and exits were damn tough as not to alert deer... yea, I killed one Doe year one, and a 182 lb 8 pt year two and a Turkey and that cost us(me and a buddy $7000 ($3500 yr).....not worth it !!... btw, he killed zilch in those two years, not that he didnt try either, we worked our butts off both years.....not worth the hassles with trespassers and damn dogs !!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

BigBrian said:


> I heard someone say something one time that seems to be true.
> 
> "If they can't lease it locally, there is a reason why the locals don't want it" It's either in a bad area, high poaching and trespassers or priced way too high for the area. Base camp leasing us usually the last resort for someone to lease.


Not really always true. . . .. Everytime I leased from then, it was in states where locals dont really lease.. I live in Iowa, and locals majority do not pay to deer hunt. . you can find any land you want here for cheap, if not free


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

d3ue3ce said:


> Not really always true. . . .. Everytime I leased from then, it was in states where locals dont really lease.. I live in Iowa, and locals majority do not pay to deer hunt. . you can find any land you want here for cheap, if not free


If you could find me cheap or free land in Iowa I would be your best friend. I would enjoy a deer hunt and 30 LB turkey hunt in Iowa


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

d3ue3ce said:


> Not really always true. . . .. Everytime I leased from then, it was in states where locals dont really lease.. I live in Iowa, and locals majority do not pay to deer hunt. . you can find any land you want here for cheap, if not free


You must be in an area that is in the low minority. You put any lease on craigslist in Illinois/Wisconsin/Michigan that isn't a crazy price it usually gets leased that day. While I wish we had your ease to hunt here, its just not the case anymore.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

BigBrian said:


> You must be in an area that is in the low minority. You put any lease on craigslist in Illinois/Wisconsin/Michigan that isn't a crazy price it usually gets leased that day. While I wish we had your ease to hunt here, its just not the case anymore.


I know it, trust me. I grew up in Michigan, and have hunted states like Kansas and Missouri along with Michigan and Iowa. As I said previously, locals dont really pay to lease hunting land much here, compared to other states, that with the fact it takes 4 years for NR to draw a tag in my area, NR arent leasing either.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

d3ue3ce said:


> I know it, trust me. I grew up in Michigan, and have hunted states like Kansas and Missouri along with Michigan and Iowa. As I said previously, locals dont really pay to lease hunting land much here, compared to other states, that with the fact it takes 4 years for NR to draw a tag in my area, NR arent leasing either.


Is this heaven?
No, it's Iowa!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

KSQ2 said:


> Is this heaven?
> No, it's Iowa!


Exactly!

Sent from my SM-G920R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

Seven google reviews. 4 of them are one star. Tells you what you need to know. Look up the ownership at Beacon Schneider or the local county GIS and contact landowners directly and you can save yourself 30-50% on the cost of a lease.


----------



## 77chevy (May 26, 2017)

better off saving your money to buy your own ground.


----------

